# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkohet Ndoc Pashku

## Martin Nenshati

Kerkohet Ndoc Pashku (me duket se mbiemrin e kane pase Lumaj) arratisur para viteve 1990, familjarishtn kane qene te internuar ne Zadrime....

----------

